# Currently a PD Dispatcher and S.P.O looking to join military



## takefive (Mar 7, 2011)

I currently work as a Special Officer in two towns and Dispatcher looking to get on full time to my dept. I am considering joining the National Guard to serve my country and to gain veteran's status to bring my CS ranking higher. I am currently #8 on our CS list(small dept). My questions are:

If I sign up for the Guard after already being a full time union employed dispatcher, can I be laid off?
When I return from service will I have difficulty getting my dispatch job back?

Any advice or anyone with similar experience that has input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

You can always be laid-off, but it can't be because of your military service. In other words, they can't "lay you off", then hire someone else for the same position. They also have to hold your position while you're on active duty for training, but if the town suffers budget cuts to the point you were going to get laid-off anyway, they can eliminate your position altogether while you're on active duty.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Also check your union contract for additional military protection. I know mine has stuff spelled out above and beyond USERRA. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Also keep in mind that active duty time for training does not count towards the Massachusetts definition of "veteran" for preference purposes.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

BLUF: Your job will always be protected!

Joining the military is NEVER a bad thing. You will only gain from the experience. Even if you don't get "veterans preferance." I would recommend it to anyone. Also, think about doing something different in the military from what you do in civilian life - use it as an oportunity to expand your horizons - don't just become an MP because you want to be a civilian LEO, there are so many other interesting MOS's that you can persue. Look at something other than the traditional "combat arms."

With many MOS's you actually come out with the equivilent of an Associates Degree, especially in the high tech MOS's. With the current hiring trends you could have a new set of skills that would make you even more marketable in a tough job market. You could get some good "high tech" career training. Look carefully at all the branches and see what they have to offer.


----------



## takefive (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I've always wanted to join but have been holding out for the full time patrol job. Being able to do both would be great. I've done just about everything I can without joining up and it still hasn't been enough. Bachelors from Suffolk, 99 on CS exam, Special and FT dispatcher in town and a special in another for 3 yrs and lived here for 25yrs. All of the info is very helpful, I am going to speak to a recruiter this week. Thanks again!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was in a similar situation myself a year and a half ago. I was a dispatcher at a large University Police Department, Bachelors in CJ from UMass, 99 on CS test etc. I decided to join the Air National Guard. Had a blast in San Antonio and got some great law enforcement training at the USAF Security Forces Academy. Now, being a member of the Massachusetts National Guard, I have been taking online Masters classes at UMass Lowell for free. The benefits are excellent and drill weekends can be fun. Plus you can make a lot of connections. More than 75% of my unit are police/fire/corrections.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

firefighter39 said:


> BLUF: Your job will always be protected!
> 
> Joining the military is NEVER a bad thing. You will only gain from the experience. Even if you don't get "veterans preferance." I would recommend it to anyone. Also, think about doing something different in the military from what you do in civilian life - use it as an oportunity to expand your horizons - don't just become an MP because you want to be a civilian LEO, there are so many other interesting MOS's that you can persue. Look at something other than the traditional "combat arms."
> 
> With many MOS's you actually come out with the equivilent of an Associates Degree, especially in the high tech MOS's. With the current hiring trends you could have a new set of skills that would make you even more marketable in a tough job market. You could get some good "high tech" career training. Look carefully at all the branches and see what they have to offer.


Agreed, my techical school gave me a CCAF degree (Community College of the Air Force) upon completion of that, and the OJT. Free education and training can never hurt!


----------

